# Cavs win draft, 4th pick as well



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Well Cleveland, you guys have the #1 and #4 picks, who ya gonna draft?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

This draft was fixed. C'mon.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Alright Cleveland!

Whooooooooo!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think Irving and Williams will go 1-2, but since they already have Favors, Millsap and Jefferson, I don't think Utah takes Kanter. It's very possible that the Cavs wind up with Irving and Kanter.

If that happens, there's serious reason to celebrate in Cleveland. Both of them are going to be really good.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd take Williams at 1 and trade the 4th.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I think it'd be interesting if Kanter gets nabbed at number 4, just for the chance to see an all-Turkish frontline of Erden(surprisingly serviceable as a backup) and Kanter.


----------



## Primal Hustle (May 31, 2011)

I read some articles about the T-Wolves trading the number 2 pick to the Cavs. Does the trade come with the Cavs' number 4 pick too? IDK about others but I want the Cavs taking Irving at 1 and Kanter at 4. Even if the Cavs get the 2nd pick too, I want them taking Kanter.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kyrie Irving...Baron Davis...Ramon Sessions...Daniel Gibson
Christian Eyenga...Manny Harris
Antawn Jamison...Joey Graham
J.J. Hickson...Tristan Thompson...Luke Harangody
Anderson Varejao...Ryan Hollins...Semih Erden

Obviously, right now, they have a complete cluster**** of a roster. Jamison has an expiring contract, so some team out there looking for scoring punch off the bench will be willing to give something small back for him. Then, they'll be looking to unload Sessions and Gibson for whatever they can get. I actually like their scrappy collection of big guys right now, but they need shooting badly.

The Lakers, Kings, Knicks, Bulls, Grizzlies and Blazers would all be sensible landing spots for Sessions.


----------

